# Apple "Mail" depuis Windows



## Mazelles (3 Février 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Je suis en quête d'une solution pour paramétrer l'application "Mail" d'Apple, mais* à partir Windows*.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dans "Mail" sous Mac, iPhone ou iPad, il est possible d'inscrire d'autres comptes mails (@gmail ou @free par exemple) et d'importer dans "Mail" (d'Apple) les mails d'autres F.A.I.. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Et même d'expédier depuis "Mail" des courriers *comme s'ils partaient d'une autres adresse* ; par exemple d'un utilisateur de Gmail (choix de l'expéditeur à la ligne " De :..."  ).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Les utilisateurs d'Apple "Mail" peuvent se connecter à "Mail" à partir de Windows, et consulter sous Windows leurs mails, contact et calendriers. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]L'interface de "Mail" sous Windows n'offre aucune des options de paramétrage présentes sous Mac : par exemple, je n'y ai pas trouvé de moyen pour inscrire un autre compte mail à partir de Windows. Ce qui n'est pas très gênant : on n'inscrit pas souvent un nouveau compte, et cela peut se faire depuis un Mac.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mais plus gênant, une fois connecté sous Windows à l'interface d'Apple "Mail" ,* je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'expédier des mails paraissant issus d'autre adresse *( xxx@Gmail ou xxx@Free par exemple) *comme c'est possible depuis Mac*, iPhone ou iPad.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Existe-t-il une solution ?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]D'avance merci.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]M.
[/FONT]


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Euh tu mélanges beaucoup de choses.

L'application "Mail" n'est q'un client de messagerie. avec lequel tu peux utiliser n'importe quelle adresse de messagerie ( de ton FAI ou adresse tierce ( Gmail par exemple))

Sous windows, l'appli "Mail" n'existe pas ou si elle existe est une version de vista ... "windows Mail" *mais qui n'a rien*  voir avec "Mail" de Apple.

Autre point. Tu peux utiliser tes adresses de messagerie sur n'importe lequel des OS avec un client de messagerie ou avec une interface webmail ( via le navigateur web)

Donc... 

éclairci les choses dans ton esprit et reviens expliquer ce que tu veux car à j'avoue ne pas avoir "tout " compris à ton blabla


----------



## Mazelles (9 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
  Je manque effectivement de connaissances pour mexpliquer plus clairement


  Je voulais parler de lapplication Mail dicloud, à laquelle on peut accéder aussi bien depuis un PC sous Windows que depuis un Mac.


  Ce client de messagerie permet effectivement dutiliser nimporte quelle adresse de messagerie, et donc aussi Gmail.


  Si on accède à icloud depuis Mac ou depuis un iphone, on peut définir un « compte par défaut » permettant par exemple dexpédier des mails comme sils partaient du compte Gmail.


  Si on accède à icloud depuis un PC, on peut aussi choisir un compte par défaut dApple (« @icloud.com » ou « @me.com » par exemple) mais pas un compte par défaut dun autre FAI , comme Gmail. 



  Linterface de gestion dicloud/Mail nest pas identique selon quon accède à icloud depuis un PC ou depuis un Mac, et je ne trouve pas le moyen de paramétrer un compte par défaut Gmail en accédant depuis un PC.

  Est-ce un peu plus clair ? 
  Merci pour ton indulgence
  [FONT=&quot]M.[/FONT]


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Juillet 2013)

Oulala... tu as tout faut

Mail est une application que l'on trouve que sur Mac osX ou sur IOS ( iphone et ipad) c'est un client de messagerie qui permet d'utiliser des adresse mail de tout type.

icloud est un service de apple ... l'interface via un navigateur web ( donc sur n'importe quel odrdi et système d'exploitation) est un service de webmail

Et donc comme Gmail tu ne peux que utiliser Gmail sur un compte Gmail et icloud sur un compe icoud. certes tu as la possibilité d'un compte me.com ou mac.com car c'est le meêm service de messagerie qui à changé de nom ( tout simplement) 

Donc sur icloud TU ne peux pas utiliser un compte Gmail... sauf si tu rediriges depuis Gmail res message sur icloud.

Faut pas tout mélanger....

icloud fait du service apple, gmail du gmail, orange du orange ... ce sont des services de messagerie ( webmail)

Mail est une application qui ne fait rien d'autre que de la messsagerie de tout type... tu peux très bien utiliser mail et ne pas avoir de compte icloud.... mail c'est comme outlook, thunderbird....  icloud c'est comme gmail et donc comprend bien que le webmail c'est un service par un prestataire donc il ne fait que la messagerie de son service.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2013)

c'est à nuancer 

*on peut integrer des données de comptes google dans icloud
icloud etant ici un simple nuage synchronisant des données
mais c'est pas toujours  fluide ou réclame des prises de tête de réglages

*Mail c'est que OSX , passer par un logiciel de messagerie windows
( et je te conseille de mettre en IMAP  comme ca tu retrouves tout, synchrone, sur tous tes appareils et tous ordis et tous OS ou iOS)

* gmail peut gerer d'autres comptes  non gmail en pop( en reception et envoi avec l'adresse du compte non gmail)
c'est assez pratique si on a divers comptes secondaires annexes ( du genre pour newsletter, shopping, forums etc )  ca permet de regrouper  et aussi de limiter les reglages d'une masse de comptes au sein d'un logiciel
en plus le filtre anti spam gmail est très efficace
(il exclut des spams de mes comptes secondaires , pas vus comme tels par l'anti spam de l'autre service)


----------

